
Show HN: A simple website monitor with email and IRC notifications - aigoo
https://olifant.io
======
stevekemp
On your motivation page you mention that you couldn't find something with the
notification outputs you wanted. That surprises me as most of the well-known
monitoring platforms support plugins/flexibility for that.

I wrote my own monitoring system which does a lot of monitoring stuff, for
example:

* Testing SMTP hosts.

* Testing SSH hosts.

* Testing MySQL databases.

* Testing websites.

* (Much more too!)

There are a lot of options even for testing websites though; testing the
status code is 200, testing that some specific text is present in the output,
testing that the results match a given regular expression. Handling
redirections, or not, submitting data via POST, etc, etc.

I wish you luck in your project, though I guess if it already meets your needs
you don't need that. My own application is golang based too, and can be found
here:

[https://github.com/skx/overseer/](https://github.com/skx/overseer/)

~~~
kondor6c
Your project looks very nice! I will need to look in more detail later. What
you made is very similar to something I've been looking for, (while I haven't
done an exhaustive search) and have been wanting to make myself. A large part
was the desire of being able to create the software itself. What I had been
writing and working on had been in Go too, perhaps it's because the standard
libabry provides some nice building blocks?

I haven't been commenting much lately, but I really wanted to tell you, very
nice work

~~~
stevekemp
Thanks! I was pretty pleased with the uniformity of the configuration-file,
and the built-in help/examples.

Of course it was written for my own needs, so it could well be the case that
other people would want to write their own. I'm certainly no stranger to
reinventing wheels, if only to experiment, practice, and learn!

------
aigoo
Happy to get the initial feature set complete and launched. I wrote about my
motivation and technology choices on my blog: [https://prophitt.me/i-built-a-
monitoring-service](https://prophitt.me/i-built-a-monitoring-service)

------
bzb3
Nice logo you stole from meneame.net

